# Downrigger opinions



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

cannons all the way hands down


----------



## mattmishler (Oct 11, 2009)

Big jons all the way. I like the lift up boom, the softer arms are nice to feel the bottoms. I don't have any problems after going to a one piece arm. They hold 15s like there 8s. I really like the product, i know John personally so i will stand by big jon for along time.


----------



## miss quoted (May 3, 2011)

cannons all the way


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

Cannons are great they do have some issues I love my Big Jons they are old and work just fine over the years I have upgraded them several times and they are now a Brute, Speed Rigger hybrid would be the best description. I can't say I have never had a problem with them but I can say Big Jon has been great to deal with and have kept them running on a low budget. I send them in nearly every year for a upgrade this year was new arms as my old ones were getting worn. They are strong and fast can't complain I have lots of friends running Cannons and none of them have issues so no problem but for me I wan't to keep my money here in MI so Big Jon gets the nod here. By the way mine are around 20 years old I have had them 7 seasons. With the new arms I now have just over 400 into the pair of them and they will put 20# weights up and down all day long and fast.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Big Jon's on my boat, great customer service, very helpful when I rigged mine up


----------



## Sliver Sidejob (Feb 5, 2008)

Cannons also.What ever you do DO NOT hang them off the side of the boat,found this out the hard way. Broke the up down switch off in the down pos and got a nasty bird's nest. I like the adj arms. The only thing I wish they had is a backlight for the counter.


----------



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

Cannons all the way i have 2 mag 20s that came out the first year they were offered still work perfect.....i have a hand crank thats 30 + years old and still works and i bought one mag 20 from the junk pile at cabelas......one bad wire and presto......if you want quality and duribility cannons.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

My Big Jon's sent the first part of thier life in the salt up in AK, no issues what so ever except replacing the plugs due to corrosion. Although even draggin bottom for halibut in 300' of water I never needed anything over 12lbs of lead. 17-20lbs, really??? Why? I can drag bottom at 2kts with 12lbs in 300fow ith 325-40 ish on the counter. No one up there runs that except the commercial guys, and they're running 10-15 riggs off each rigger and hydraulic riggers with upto 50lbs of lead. The small commercial hand trollers still only use 15 and they run upto 6 flashers off each rigger wire.


----------



## steelheadmaniac (Oct 26, 2004)

Vector all the way! The swing up booms are awesome But for $700.00-$800 a pc. (with xtra rod holders) I Love My Cannons....... My buddy has the Big Jon Brutes and you need a snubber on your 12-15lb weight or else they'll birdsnest on descent if your not carefull. Those things are the fastest by far that ive seen. I don't even touch them while tourney fishing etc. Those things will cut your or a kids hand apart if you get a mishap etc. Ouch!!!


----------

